
Good documentation, ReadTheDocs and Markdown - rkday
http://www.projectclearwater.org/good-documentation-readthedocs-and-markdown/
======
geraldbauer
FYI: If anyone is interested in following along how markdown "conquers" the
world of writing not just documentation but also books, notes, talks, etc.
You're invited to follow along on the world's first markdown news channel
@manuscriptsnews ->
[https://twitter.com/manuscriptsnews](https://twitter.com/manuscriptsnews)
Cheers.

